

Can someone point to an article/essay on "do one thing"? - peterjennings

I personally can't stand when a founder tries to tell people that "We will offer many services, this this and this" when they don't even have one product in progress yet.  You can't be a master of the universe yet, you have to specialize!<p>I'm looking for an article like this:
http://timberry.bplans.com/2010/06/strategy-fundamental-do-one-thing-really-well.html<p>But by Paul Graham or someone like that.  I know it's common sense but I want to have some ammo to deliver to a friend of mine.
======
blumentopf
I think this credo is derived from the UNIX toolbox philosophy: Write programs
that do one thing and do that well. Peter Salus' classic book "A quarter
century of UNIX" contains ample information on that philosopy and the people
who developed it.

